# MAC - Flirt with Fall Swatches - Aug 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *Flirt with Fall* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Flirt with Fall* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Flirt with Fall* colour story thread.


----------

